# RNA splicing = μάτισμα RNA, συρραφή RNA



## miltiadisp (Feb 9, 2009)

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι του Forum, χαίρετε!
Θα ήθελα να διατυπώσω μια απορία: Διαβάζω στα γραμμένα στην αγγλική βιβλία μοριακής βιολογίας μια λέξη που αφορά στην μεταγραφή του RNA, τη λέξη Splicing. Όλοι οι Έλληνες μεταφραστές που αποδίδουν την ξένη βιβλιογραφία στη γλώσσα μας, αποδίδουν την ερμηνεία "μάτισμα", η οποία δεν δίνει κατά κανένα τρόπο την πλήρη εικόνα του φαινομένου. Μήπως υπάρχει κανείς να γνωρίζει κάποια καλύτερη ερμηνεία??
Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη συνεργασία σας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2009)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, όλη αυτή η διαδικασία, όπως περιγράφεται στο βιντεάκι [νεο βίντεο στη θέση του πρώτου], ούτε με το splicing ούτε με το μάτισμα δεν περιγράφεται, μόνο με το βιντεάκι άρχισα να την καταλαβαίνω και πάλι μη μου ζητήσεις να την επαναλάβω.






Το splicing / μάτισμα που έκανα εγώ και θυμίζει το παραπάνω ήταν στις παλιές μαγνητοταινίες, αυτές που είχαν τα μπομπινόφωνα. Όταν χαλούσε ή τσαλακωνόταν κάποιο κομμάτι της ταινίας (το ιντρόνιο στην περίπτωσή μας), έβαζα την ταινία σε ένα ειδικό μεταλλικό πλαίσιο που είχα για την ευθυγράμμιση, έκοβα την ταινία μια στη μια καλή πλευρά του «ιντρόνιου» και μια στην άλλη καλή μεριά του ιντρόνιου, πετούσα το ιντρόνιο, το χαλασμένο κομμάτι της ταινίας, ένωνα τα δύο καλά κομμάτια και τα κολλούσα με ειδική κολλητική ταινία.

Αυτό λέγεται _splicing_ στα αγγλικά και _μάτισμα_ στα ελληνικά, _αμμάτισμα_ στην πλήρη παλιότερη μορφή του, από το _άμμα_, που ήταν ο κόμπος στους αρχαίους. Χρησιμοποιείται για τις περιπτώσεις που ενώνουμε δύο σχοινιά ή άλλα κομμάτια, συνήθως με κόμπο αλλά και με άλλον τρόπο, όπως ανέφερα, συνήθως για να μακρύνουμε το σχοινί.

Κάποιοι πρότειναν και τον όρο _κοπτοσύνδεση_ ή θα μπορούσαν να είχαν επαναφέρει το λόγιο _αμμάτισμα_, αλλά τελικά επικράτησε το _μάτισμα_. Και καλά έκανε, γιατί έτσι μου θυμίζει κι εμένα τις παλιές καλές μέρες της μαγνητοταινίας. Είχα ρίξει πολύ μάτισμα.


----------



## miltiadisp (Feb 9, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2009)

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η νεότερη γενιά στην επιστημονική κοινότητα, αυτοί που δεν άκουσαν ποτέ για μάτισμα και μαγνητοταινίες. Αυτοί μεγάλωσαν με ψηφιακές τεχνολογίες και βιντεάκια που κόβουν και ράβουν. Και αυτοί προτιμούν να μιλάνε για *συρραφή*. 

Βάζεις κάτω τα ευρήματα και κάνεις επιλογές. Ή γράφεις, όπως κάποιος, «συρραφή (μάτισμα)» για να τα έχεις καλά με όλους.

συρραφή RNA
συρραφή + splicing
μάτισμα RNA
μάτισμα + splicing


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 10, 2009)

Ναι το μάτισμα είναι η κατάλληλη ορολογία. Προέρχεται από την επιδιόρθωση των διχτυών που γίνεται με ανάλογο τρόπο από τους παραδοσιακούς ψαράδες (μπάλωμα του διχτυού - των ματιών αυτού;). Αντίστοιχα έχουμε και μάτισμα της πετονιάς του παραγαδιού (η θεωρία των κόμπων) κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2009)

Άκουσα κι από αλλού την ερμηνεία για τη σχέση με το μάτισμα των διχτυών, αλλά αυτό, όπως λες, δεν έχει σχέση με το μάτισμα της πετονιάς. Αν προέρχεται από το «μάτι» του διχτυού, δεν είναι το ίδιο με το _(αμ)ματίζω_, που προέρχεται από το _άμμα = κόμπος_. Επιμένω στη δική μου εκδοχή για τη μαγνητοταινία γιατί περιλαμβάνει και την απόρριψη άχρηστου κομματιού και έρχεται πιο κοντά σ' αυτό το splicing και από την προσθήκη επιμήκυνσης και από τη συρραφή.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 10, 2009)

Το παράδειγμα με τη μαγνητοταινία που αναφέρει ο nickel είναι πολύ καλό. Το κομμάτι που απορρίπτεται είναι το εσώνιο και τα δύο κομμάτια που ενώνονται τα εξώνια. 
Πάντως η απόδοση του splicing είναι ούτως ή άλλως προβληματική, γιατί το μάτισμα υποδηλώνει την προέκταση του αρχικού τμήματος με την προσθήκη μέρους από το ίδιο υλικό, ενώ η συρραφή συνήθως υποδηλώνει τη σύνδεση ετερόκλητων τμημάτων. 
Ακόμη μεγαλύτερος πονοκέφαλος είναι η απόδοση του spliceosome που, αν ακολουθήσουμε την πρώτη επιλογή αποδίδεται _ματισματόσωμα_ (ψιλοκυκλοφορεί αυτή η εκδοχή), ενώ αν ακολουθήσουμε τη δεύτερη θα πρέπει μάλλον να το πούμε _συρραπτόσωμα_ (το οποίο δεν το έχω συναντήσει πουθενά).

Η καλύτερη λύση ίσως θα ήταν να επινοούνταν μια καινούργια λέξη για το splicing, η οποία να απέδιδε την έννοια με ακρίβεια και να μπορούσε εύκολα να μετασχηματιστεί ώστε να αποδώσει και το spliceosome, αλλά δυστυχώς οι νεολογισμοί έρχονται δύσκολα στην ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2009)

Αυτό το spliceosome από μόνο του είναι από τα πιο απεχθή παντρέματα αγγλοσαξονικού όρου (για την ακρίβεια, έχει ολλανδική και ελβετική καταγωγή) και ελληνικού. Οπότε ό,τι και να το κάνουμε στα ελληνικά, λιγότερο απεχθές θα είναι. Πάντοτε υπάρχει η λύση του «σώματος / σωμάτιου μπλα-μπλα». Χαίρομαι πάντως που έμαθα τα εσώνια και τα εξώνια. (Είχα μείνει στα ιντρόνια.)


----------



## panadeli (Feb 10, 2009)

Χρησιμοποιούνται και τα ιντρόνια. Στο ΕΚΠΑ πάντως οι περισσότεροι έλεγαν εσώνια.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 13, 2013)

Το _splicing_ το είχα μάθει «συναρμογή» στη σχολή, και χρησιμοποιούσα αυτόν τον όρο για πολλά χρόνια πριν υιοθετήσω τη «συρραφή». Για το _spliceosome_, συμφωνώ με τον Nickel (όπως εξάλλου και τα λεξικά: σωμάτιο ή σωματίδιο συρραφής/ματίσματος, προτιμώ το «σωμάτιο»). Τα ιντρόνια ιντρόνια


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 14, 2013)

Δε θυμάμαι πια τι λέγαμε στη σχολή εκτός από "σπλάισιν", δεν βρήκα κάτι στα βιβλία μου.

Το Ερμηνευτικό Λεξικό Κυτταρικής και Μοριακής Βιολογίας εκδ. Πασχαλίδη έχει τη "συρραφή".


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 12, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Το _splicing_ το είχα μάθει «συναρμογή» στη σχολή, και χρησιμοποιούσα αυτόν τον όρο για πολλά χρόνια πριν υιοθετήσω τη «συρραφή». Για το _spliceosome_, συμφωνώ με τον Nickel (όπως εξάλλου και τα λεξικά: σωμάτιο ή σωματίδιο συρραφής/ματίσματος, προτιμώ το «σωμάτιο»).



Αναφορικά με το φαινόμενο που εξετάζεται εδώ, στο Elsevier υπάρχει και η *ωρίμανση* (εκτός από το _μάτισμα_ και τη _συρραφή_), καθώς και τα _ματισματόσωμα, ματίσωμα, σωμάτιο επανασύνδεσης, σωμάτιο ματίσματος_ για το spliceosome.

Η Βικιπαίδεια έχει σχετικό λήμμα για τη συναρμογή και το google δίνει επίσης αρκετά αποτελέσματα. 

Γενικότερα, πολλοί, και η teleterm ανάμεσά τους, προτιμούν τη _συνένωση_ για το splicing.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2014)

Κακώς αντιστοιχίζεται η _ωρίμα(ν)ση_ με το splicing, αφού το φαινόμενο του RNA maturation είναι διαφορετικό. Η _επανασύνδεση_ και η _συνένωση_, πάλι, παραείναι γενικοί όροι (πώς θα μεταφράζαμε π.χ. τη φράση _Exons are joined/reconnected during splicing_; ).


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 12, 2014)

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, πρόκειται όντως για διαδικασία ωρίμα(ν)σης (το αντέγραψα από το Elsevier προηγουμένως), αλλά μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι μιλάμε για _αγγελιοφόρο_ -ή _πληροφοριακό_- RNA.

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι βρίσκομαι και στα χωράφια του παππού μου, ωστόσο, για τη διαδικασία αυτή δεν μου φαίνεται ότι ταιριάζει η _συρραφή_ - η _συναρμογή_ μού φαίνεται καλή απόδοση, η _συνένωση_ επίσης. Ρήματα-κλειδιά νομίζω ότι είναι τα bind, join.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 13, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ωρίμα(ν)σης (το αντέγραψα από το Elsevier προηγουμένως)


Ε, ναι, κι εγώ γι' αυτό το έβαλα σε παρένθεση.

Ως προς τη _συνένωση_ τώρα (τις άλλες τις καλύψαμε παραπάνω), δεν μπορούμε να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε γιατί ήδη μεταφράζει το _joining_ και, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, το _ligation_. Καλύτερα να επιλέξουμε έναν ειδικό όρο για ένα ειδικό φαινόμενο.


----------



## vardos (May 19, 2022)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το spliceosome από μόνο του είναι από τα πιο απεχθή παντρέματα αγγλοσαξονικού όρου (για την ακρίβεια, έχει ολλανδική και ελβετική καταγωγή) και ελληνικού. Οπότε ό,τι και να το κάνουμε στα ελληνικά, λιγότερο απεχθές θα είναι. Πάντοτε υπάρχει η λύση του «σώματος / σωμάτιου μπλα-μπλα». Χαίρομαι πάντως που έμαθα τα εσώνια και τα εξώνια. (Είχα μείνει στα ιντρόνια.)


Καλησπέρα!
Ευκαιρία να κάνω μία παρέμβαση.

1. Εδώ και 20 χρόνια τώρα σε δευτεροβάθμια και τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση μερικοί επιμένουν να γράφουν «*εξώνιο», *προφανώς κατά το εσώνιο. Στο λεξικό του αλησμόνητου Μαργαρίτη σωστά γράφει *εξόνιο* και σωστά επίσης *εσώνιο*. Η ιδέα είναι ότι το εσώνιο προέρχεταί από το επίρρημα (με την έννοια της παρεμβολής - intra, intron), ενώ το εξόνιο (το οποίο είναι και το λειτουργικό μέρος του γονιδίου) ουδεμία ουσιαστική ή τυπική σχέση έχει με το έξω. Προέρχεται από σύντμηση του expresson (εκφρασόνιο - συμμετέχει στην έκφραση της γενετικής πληροφορίας σε αντίθεση με το εσώνιο) και ως εκτούτου θα πρέπει να έχει απλή ορθογραφία.

2. συμφωνώ για το splicing. Πρόκειται για ένα είδος μοντάζ και προφανώς αυτοί που το ονόμασαν έτσι είχαν στο νου τους τις μαγνητοταινίες (συνηθίζεται η χιουμοριστική jargon στη βιολογία, βλέπε Western Blot- Southern Blot, Lucy κ.α.). Ειδικά αν σκεφτεί κανείς και το alternative splicing...

3. Για το spliceosome θα τολμούσα το συρραπτόσωμα. Στου Μαργαρίτη προτείνει το εκκεντρικό ματισματόσωμα, ματίσωμα


----------



## cougr (May 20, 2022)

Just for the record:
Μερικές εξειδικευμένες πηγές αποδίδουν το «spliceosome» ως «επανασυνδεόσωμα». Έτσι το είχα πρωτομάθει.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2022)

vardos said:


> Εδώ και 20 χρόνια τώρα σε δευτεροβάθμια και τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση μερικοί επιμένουν να γράφουν «*εξώνιο», *προφανώς κατά το εσώνιο. Στο λεξικό του αλησμόνητου Μαργαρίτη σωστά γράφει *εξόνιο* και σωστά επίσης *εσώνιο*. Η ιδέα είναι ότι το εσώνιο προέρχεταί από το επίρρημα (με την έννοια της παρεμβολής - intra, intron), ενώ το εξόνιο (το οποίο είναι και το λειτουργικό μέρος του γονιδίου) ουδεμία ουσιαστική ή τυπική σχέση έχει με το έξω. Προέρχεται από σύντμηση του expresson (εκφρασόνιο - συμμετέχει στην έκφραση της γενετικής πληροφορίας σε αντίθεση με το εσώνιο) και ως εκτούτου θα πρέπει να έχει απλή ορθογραφία.


Μια που αναφερθήκαμε σ' αυτό, να σημειώσω ότι ο όρος «εσώνιο» δεν έχει λογική βάση: δεδομένου ότι το _intr_- του _intron _προκύπτει από το _intragenic _(ενδογονιδιακή), θα έπρεπε να λέμε «ενδόνιο» - αλλά θα έπρεπε αντίστοιχα να λέμε και «εκφρόνιο» ή «εκφραζόνιο» για το _exon_, αφού το _ex_- προκύπτει από το _expressed_. Γι' αυτό θεωρώ ότι τα ελληνοποιημένα «ιντρόνιο» και «εξόνιο» είναι οι μόνοι κατάλληλοι όροι.


----------



## vardos (May 21, 2022)

> δεδομένου ότι το _intr_- του _intron _προκύπτει από το _intragenic _(ενδογονιδιακή), θα έπρεπε να λέμε «ενδόνιο»


τουλάχιστον το έσω μπορεί να μην έχει τυπική σχέση με το intra αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει κάποια ουσιαστική σχέση με τη βιολογική και φωνητική (!) λειτουργία του. Βρίσκεται εντός της κωδικής περιοχής του γονιδίου, οπότε δεδομένης και της ευήχειας του σε σχέση με το ιντρόνιο, τρώγεται. Το εξώνιο όμως δεν τρώγεται διότι κάθε φορά που το βλέπω γραμμένο μου υπενθυμίζει ότι η πνευματική ταγή της χώρας καταπίνεται αμάσητη...!


----------

